# RYC spring break / TGW event



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

whos going i know we should have a good group going.....


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Wow I don't know if I am going or not went from 50 to 60 now for weekend passes maybe I am cheap idk but 30 back in the day was fine then 40-50 and now 60 I am gonna ride elsewhere, I think as this is starting to get ridiculous


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

A lot of us in the same boat on that, had planned to go but are seriously considering going elsewhere now; definitely will be going elsewhere from here on out. 

We usually have 6+ in our group, thus that $10 per head more covers a lot of fuel pretty quickly. - You should hear their reasoning on FB, comparing themselves to campgrounds, race events, and concerts. As if they have RV hook-ups, we all watched the races, and we all went up to the stage..........


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

yeah i was planning on meeting tonka and his crew out at ryc, but $60 is steep and getting redicalas. 
I was thinking of trying to make the drive to the Mud Nationals at the last minute but i would have to rearrange to many things, and dont know of anyone going from here. 

sooooo........ why dont some of us on here in Fl try and plan a good riding weekend somewhere. maybe central to everyone in Fl. anyone got any ideas????


----------



## backwoodsboy70 (Oct 26, 2010)

mud muckers in bunnell fl !!!


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

can ya give me some details? 941-812-0247 jason


----------



## backwoodsboy70 (Oct 26, 2010)

check out the website man ! its alot of fun


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Mud Muckers is definitely on my "to do list" this year, probably make it a couple times if everything stays on track. I transferred the tag & ins over to the new MH a few weeks ago & last weekend we picked up our new enclosed trailer, so should be ready to roll soon. 


It's sounding like we're gonna hit RYC for this event, which may very likely be our last trip to RYC. They simply don't offer enough to justify the new price. 

MM is a larger park & charges half as much. If they can "maintain" a larger facility & only charge half as much entry, that's like a flashing neon sign telling you how much profit RYC is making no matter what BS they try to feed us.


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Mud muckers is awesome when it's wet. It's dry right now though...

RYC for us for spring break. It may be our last time...the price is getting way too rediculous. It is a good time though

EDIT: We are in, so far 6 bikes


----------



## Heftysmurf (Mar 22, 2013)

New guy here but it looks like our group will be heading up and so far 7 bikes.

What we did to cut costs was we are leaving the women at home LOL.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

well that aint happening for me she likes riding more then i do lol....and here yall go jp and ricky.....ppl like yall keep the prices going up o well ihate the price increase but we are going well they see yall coming lol im standing my ground this time big negative for me and the gang


----------



## DirtyBrutes (Oct 12, 2011)

Tonka go to mud muckers on the 12-14. My whole crew backed out. I already have to much into this trip not to go.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

We have thought about it but my trailer isn't ready for that yet I still gotta insulate the walls and run electrical and biggest thing is ac it will be done soon though and I will be making a trip there for sure just to far to go and ruff it lol


----------



## Madbrute (Dec 19, 2010)

I'll be at mud muckers along with about 6 others.


----------



## DirtyBrutes (Oct 12, 2011)

We will be staying in the tent.

---------- Post added at 05:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:09 AM ----------

Hopefully we will meet up.


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

How do we drive the price up? I didn't go for a whole year! I'm done with RYC, just one last event because we already had it planned and everyone took off work. I can't take off the weekend for MM. 

BTW, I predict RYC to be $75/person before the end of the year...JUST SAYIN. It will be another C&R Motorsports


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Cuz they don't know that it is your last event when you go they see it as welp we raised the prices and he complained on Facebook or whatever but still shows up so they are gonna think that hey when I raise the price another 10 bucks he will be here so no big deal....that's how


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Ehhhh we will have to agree to disagree on that one. This will be our last one for a while if the price doesn't change. I already planned this so not gonna let $20 get in my way. They will still have record numbers because all the underage wanna be will still be there loud and proud.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm with Ricky. We're going soley because we already had it planned, and other than a haul way up to MM we really don't have another good option. - I know several people who have been to DGMC and they have all said there really is no trails or anything, just big open land with a few big mud holes.......could be fun for a day, but definitely not something to support a full weekend. 

RYC has also thrown their "hat in the ring" to try to get Collier Countys $12M dollars to be titled as "Collier County's ATV park"............moneymoneymoneymoneymoneymoney. 

They say they are in talks to but the land just north of the current family camping area, which they are talking about building a large MX track & doing layed-out campsites with hook-ups that you would be able to rent for a year, thus always reserved just for you. - Interesting idea, but obviously they plan to charge that much more for those things..........greed. Everyone from our crew that went to Swamp Cabbage said it was the smallest turn-out they've seen for that weekend. The extra $10 per head is going to continue to thin it out that much more.


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Yea I mean we went to the last two events, it def wasn't ghost town like it has been prior years...but I will say that it def is lower attendance.

We are almost ready, I'm waiting for my trailing arms from CATVOS, UPS has them to be here tuesday, after that I'm ready to roll. 

We will be heading out thursday night late!


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

We all gotta work Friday, so will be rolling in afternoon/evening sometime. - If ya can, hold up some space & we'll set-up with y'all again. Heads-up though, new trailer & MH are even longer than the old one, LOL.


----------



## linkage (Mar 23, 2009)

sounds like it might be a decent turn out. Might even have some people who have not been in awhile.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

^Who's this guy??


----------



## LIfted2004edge (Jul 11, 2009)

I'm tryin. The wife has to work all weekend. I'm seeing if I can sneak away.


----------



## linkage (Mar 23, 2009)

JPs300 said:


> ^Who's this guy??


Some bum who just crawled out from under a rock I hear. I know - I know - I was slacking! Changed hobbies for awhile but I am back! 
Jp you arriving in the afternoon / evening ..we all know that really means 12-3 am arrival :fart:


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

BUAHAHAHA! - We're actually ready to roll for ONCE!


Got out, stuck your toes back in, got out again, now what? - lol


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Out of work in 30min, hauling for the house, loading & rollin!

jrpro130 and the east coast crew is already there/riding, got a few from over here there already as well.


----------



## linkage (Mar 23, 2009)

:saevilw:


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

JPs300 said:


> Out of work in 30min, hauling for the house, loading & rollin!
> 
> jrpro130 and the east coast crew is already there/riding, got a few from over here there already as well.


 
post some pics jp


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Pics are up in the media section.


----------

